# Please Help! all over printing solution?



## Aristocrat NYC (Sep 14, 2006)

*Please Help!*

Hi, We have recently started our tshirt business but we are still looking for printers and the proper kind of printing to do what we want. For most of our designs, we have a repeated patterns that cover the whole shirt, seam to seam. we are from the new york city area and i only know of one company, Prographix NYC that can do it around here but they are extremely expensive for such a new company. I was wondering if DTG might be the way to go, i do know silk screen cannot do what i'd like. any help would be appreciated. To sum up my questions, they are:

1. Is DTG the way to go and if not, what is

2. Does anyone know any Printer that could do what we want, preferably in the tri-state area but not limited to it.

Again thanks a lot. we could really use the help on this info.

-Aristocrat Clothing


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Please Help!*

that can be done with plastisol transfers, they go as big as 24x38 in size ...about.


----------



## Aristocrat NYC (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Please Help!*

I'm not looking to do everyshirt myself, is there not another way, is dtg a smart way to go? anything other then plastisol


----------



## Aristocrat NYC (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi, We have recently started our tshirt business but we are still looking for printers and the proper kind of printing to do what we want. For most of our designs, we have a repeated patterns that cover the whole shirt, seam to seam. we are from the new york city area and i only know of one company, Prographix NYC that can do it around here but they are extremely expensive for such a new company. I was wondering if silkscreening might be the way to go. any help would be appreciated. To sum up my questions, they are:

1. Is DTG the way to go and if not, what is

2. Does anyone know any Printer that could do what we want, preferably in the tri-state area but not limited to it.


----------



## Aristocrat NYC (Sep 14, 2006)

*Please Help!*

Hi, We have recently started our tshirt business but we are still looking for printers and the proper kind of printing to do what we want. For most of our designs, we have a repeated patterns that cover the whole shirt, seam to seam. we are from the new york city area and i only know of one company, Prographix NYC that can do it around here but they are extremely expensive for such a new company. I was wondering if screen printing might be the way to go. any help would be appreciated. To sum up my questions, they are:

1. Is sp the way to go and if not, what is

2. Does anyone know any Printer that could do what we want, preferably in the tri-state area but not limited to it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Please Help!*



> 1. Is sp the way to go and if not, what is


I think it can be done with a roller screen printer. But not many screen printers have that capability (printing all over printing after the garment is sewn together).

It can be done a bit easier *before* the garment is sewn together. Then you'd need someone to sew the fabric into a t-shirt after it's printed.

InYourFaceApparel.com does one type of this type of printing, but I'm not sure if it's "screen printing". They call it "water sublimation".

*: "duplicate" threads merged together  :*


----------



## Aristocrat NYC (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Please Help!*



Rodney said:


> I think it can be done with a roller screen printer. But not many screen printers have that capability (printing all over printing after the garment is sewn together).
> 
> It can be done a bit easier *before* the garment is sewn together. Then you'd need someone to sew the fabric into a t-shirt after it's printed.
> 
> ...


do you know any roller screen printers numbers or infomation other than inyourfaceapparel, im looking to use american apparel shirts. i know you dont like to post it here but if you pm'ed it to me, it would be appreciated.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Please Help!*



Aristocrat NYC said:


> I'm not looking to do everyshirt myself, is there not another way, is dtg a smart way to go? *anything other then plastisol*


something like this ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> do you know any roller screen printers numbers or infomation other than inyourfaceapparel


Sorry, I don't. I found one in Canada one time when I was searching google, but I don't remember the name of the company.

Your best option might be to go with the local company that you know can do the work. I don't think there's a lot of "competition" in the all-over-printing market, so the prices they quoted might just be in line with what you'd get elsewhere


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Sorry, I don't. I found one in Canada one time when I was searching google, but I don't remember the name of the company.


Rodney, I think you're begining to develop some type of a rare case of amnesia.... it happens when you google too much.


----------



## Aristocrat NYC (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Please Help!*



T-BOT said:


> something like this ?


YES. JUST LIKE THIS EXCEPT EVEN SIMPLER! howww!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> YES. JUST LIKE THIS EXCEPT EVEN SIMPLER! howww!


I'm guess the answer is the "plastisol transfer" answer you didn't want


----------



## Aristocrat NYC (Sep 14, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I'm guess the answer is the "plastisol transfer" answer you didn't want


ahh, is that a do it yourself job or are there printers that do it. im really a novice at that stuff and i dont want to screw up my shirts, id rather leave it to professionals


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> ahh, is that a do it yourself job or are there printers that do it


Yep, I think there are companies that will press the plastisol transfers on the shirts for you. Since we don't really allow self promotion on this forum, the best way to find out of other members could do it would be to place a SERVICE REQUEST in the classifieds area here once you reach 15 posts.

In the meantime, you could keep checking around and googling for companies to see if any screen printers can do what you're looking for.

You might also want to check the boards at http://boards.screenprinters.net to see if any printers there have the equipment to do what you're looking for.


----------



## Aristocrat NYC (Sep 14, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Yep, I think there are companies that will press the plastisol transfers on the shirts for you. Since we don't really allow self promotion on this forum, the best way to find out of other members could do it would be to place a SERVICE REQUEST in the classifieds area here once you reach 15 posts.
> 
> In the meantime, you could keep checking around and googling for companies to see if any screen printers can do what you're looking for.
> 
> You might also want to check the boards at http://boards.screenprinters.net to see if any printers there have the equipment to do what you're looking for.


ok so i should search/ask for people who can use "plastisol transfers". btw thanks a lot for your help guys


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Please Help!*



Aristocrat NYC said:


> YES. JUST LIKE THIS EXCEPT EVEN SIMPLER! howww!


Can you post your design ?


----------



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

Something like this?











For silkscreen, this is how its done:

1. You need someone to cut up the pieces
2. Send the pieces to the silkscreen printer. So it looks like this.










3. After its done, send it to someone to sew it! Taadaa

Btw, this method is sometimes cheaper and faster than printing on a finished shirt. Alignment and positioning is also more accurate. And if something goes wrong, cut and do it again , so you don't waste the whole shirt.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

the problem with cutting the shirt apart and sewing it back together is that you lose at least a Half Inch off the width of the shirt.  ...correct ?


----------



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

er... nue nue nue..

you cut the fabric. But then again, your idea may actually work. *shrug*


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

qcumber said:


> Something like this?
> 
> For silkscreen, this is how its done:
> 
> ...


 
neu, neu, neu.  

The problem with sending the front panel to the screen printer is that it may be a really hot that day for example, by the time the printer finishes the job and is shipped back to the sewer to sew and complete the shirt,FRONT panel size may have shrunk due to the heat or some other un-explained phenomenon...... it does happen.

ThAn the sewer sews it and makes the shirt. The problem is now the shirt looks a little funny (because the front panel does not match the original pattern), everyone stands around trying to figure out why and no one takes the blame because according to everyone involved the job was done right. So the guy that signs the checks loses out.  ..... freaky looking shirts.

There is more to it than just printing the shirt before it is stitched together.


----------



## Aristocrat NYC (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Please Help!*



T-BOT said:


> Can you post your design ?












the bowtie only appears on the front, bottom of the collar and the rest will be the background txt you see


----------



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

uh, you normally send the all the cut pieces together. So that if the supernatural happens, the cut pieces will all shrink together. 

Also, better to send the complete cut pieces, because its a pain for the sewers to match which part goes with with size!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

qcumber said:


> uh, you normally send the all the cut pieces together. So that if the supernatural happens, the cut pieces will all shrink together.
> 
> Also, better to send the complete cut pieces, because its a pain for the sewers to match which part goes with with size!


oh, come on, that is silly.

You know that once the cut parts are done *each part by size is tied together in bundles with a tag displaying part number, size etc.* 

Also, No one ships all the garment parts to the printer. You must be joking...bwahahaha.


----------



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

oops, sorry, wrong info on my part. Normally only the cut pieces are sent.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

qcumber said:


> oops, sorry, wrong info on my part. Normally only the cut pieces are sent.


no worries, 
thanks for posting the photos of the front panels.  

cheers.


----------



## Aristocrat NYC (Sep 14, 2006)

hello? lol.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Please Help!*



Aristocrat NYC said:


> the bowtie only appears on the front, bottom of the collar and the rest will be the background txt you see


yep, looks like a 1,2, color job.
if you want it to cover the front part of the shirt 100%, one way to do the job is to make the JUMBO size transfer larger than the front of the shirt.
Than, you use a special tool to clear trace the crew neck line of the shirt on the transfer (you can do the same to it if you want the print to end on the sleeve seam too), cut out the crew neck (or the sleeve seam end line too) on the transfer and apply the transfer to the shirt. 

remember that most can only make you transfers about 24x38 size.

you can also have fabric rolls made with your pattern design, expensive to do.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I agree with Rodney's first suggestion that by far the most sensible and obvious way would to have your fabric pre-roller-printed before the material was even cut.


----------



## Aristocrat NYC (Sep 14, 2006)

what does that typically run cost wise


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Aristocrat NYC said:


> what does that typically run cost wise


how many shirts are you thinking of making ? this will play a part in the process to use and price.


----------



## Aristocrat NYC (Sep 14, 2006)

3 designs,probably 96 shirts per design


----------



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

IMO I don't think that's enough to get a decent price, I'd have a rethink


----------



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

i've been searching for the same info. anyone know more about the roller printers?


----------



## Jenny (Aug 15, 2006)

For a similar problem, I've been exploring this way of getting the job done.
My question is: Isn't there any T-shirt factory that can ship the T-shirts BEFORE the parts have been sown ? This way I won't have to have somebody cut it to pieces and then sew them afterwards.
I need 200 pieces. Quantity is too low to have it produced by all-over printers, and too high to do it all "by hand".

Any solution out there? 

Jenny




qcumber said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Just a quick update that a printer with a belt printer has been found:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=8891


----------

